

Apple planning their own desktop for the iPad ? - whyleym
http://macworld.com.au/blogs/view/condemned-without-a-clue-aussie-app-pulled-from-app-store-5003

======
TomOfTTB
We can go back and forth on Apple's policies but there's a clear lesson here
and I hope everyone takes note...

Build as much of your app as you can in HTML 5.

I'm not talking about a web app. You can embed safari into your native app. As
far as I can tell this app could have been almost entirely built with HTML 5
elements and if they'd done that (did that?) they could walk it over to
Android with very little rewrite.

With Apple's "murky" policies it's just too much of a risk to develop for
Apple alone and with the ability to embed html elements Apple's given
developers an easy way not to be left in the cold

------
threepointone
This inflammatory title to the link irritates me.

A simpler explanation - Apple does not want apps to create a desktop like
experience, because they want their OWN crafted user experience to be the
dominant one. This leads to consistency, and not messing wit ha user's
expectations.

Don't editorialize the link titles, please.

